# is this food good?



## DragonHedgie (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.purinaonebeyond.com/products/beyond-chicken-and-whole-oat-meal-recipe-cat-food

is this a good food for hedgies to eat? I thought about picking a bag up. Also what is the best blue buffalo food? Theres so many different choices haha


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

The Purina One Beyond isn't too bad, although it's a tad high on fat and protein once you take the moisture into account. For Blue Buffalo, I like the Basics line of foods, as well as the regular indoor options.


----------



## DragonHedgie (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok thank you  I picked up a bag of the purina. Ill probably pick up a bag of blue buffalo too and mix them


----------



## DragonHedgie (Apr 10, 2014)

Bump.. is there anymore options? Should I feed a single cat food or get towo and mix? I really wanna know what my best options and brands are


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check out some of our food stickies.  Here's one that goes over what to look for in a kibble - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html And here's one with a list of recommended brands - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html It would be best to have at least two foods mixed together. We don't know exact nutritional requirements, so that helps make sure everything is caught, and hedgehogs are so picky that having two foods/brands they're used to is a good idea so if one food becomes unavailable for some reason, you still have one that they're familiar with. Food strikes are no fun to deal with for anyone since you have to syringe-feed until they eat on their own again.


----------



## laurs61193 (Nov 29, 2014)

I recently took my hedgie to the vet and found out he was overweight from eating cat food. Mazuri.com has specially formulated hedgehog food that is pretty cheap and can be bought in bulk.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mazuri is not a good food at all. I would have gotten him a lower fat cat food rather than switch to a cheap quality hedgehog food. I can go into more detail if you'd like.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed completely with Desiree. I'm not at all a fan of Mazuri.


----------



## DragonHedgie (Apr 10, 2014)

Im sticking with cat food. Ive havnt heard too much good stuff about hedgie food.
right now I have natures recipe cat food. Id like to pick up another brand as well


----------



## Kylie (Nov 23, 2014)

What do you think about Purina Kitten Chow? That's what the hedgehog baby I'm getting will be eating.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Not a good food at all, unfortunately. It will be okay to let your baby stay on it for a couple of weeks while he or she settles in at your house, but I would definitely recommend finding a better quality food to switch your hedgie to after that. It'd be best to choose two foods, so you can do a mix. There's more information in the two stickies I linked above, give them a read. 

Side note, but it'd also be a good idea to start your own thread for questions, just so you know. Not a huge deal this time! But asking questions on someone else's thread can sometimes get confusing or people might not notice your question then. Just so you know for future reference!


----------

